
Campfire – Put in an artist, get genres - faissaloo
https://campfire.ratwires.space/
======
mujoco
Cool idea! The string matching seems a bit brittle on the names I tried --
"Beatles" turns up no results, but "The Beatles" works. Same goes for "Rolling
Stones"/"The Rolling Stones".

~~~
faissaloo
That's true, I'll look into having it try more variances on the entered name
when it searches Wikipedia

------
ohiovr
This is interesting. Would be cool to see it spit out example YouTube urls. I
might give that a go someday.

